# What's Biting in October?



## JohniusMaximus (Apr 30, 2008)

Normally when I get to come down to Pensacola it's in the summer. I was down there in May for a little fishing. Now it looks like I might be able to come back briefly in October. I've never fished down there in that time of year and am wondering what's biting in the surf in the Fall. Are the Pompano still around or are they a seasonal thing? Whiting, sharks, reds? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JohniusMaximus (7/23/2008)*Normally when I get to come down to Pensacola it's in the summer. I was down there in May for a little fishing. Now it looks like I might be able to come back briefly in October. I've never fished down there in that time of year and am wondering what's biting in the surf in the Fall. Are the Pompano still around or are they a seasonal thing? Whiting, sharks, reds? Thanks for the info.


Start by going to this address... http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic1995-15-1.aspx

This address will take you to the inshore reports from last year (10/01/2007). As you reed them and get to the bottom you will see a selection to go to the next post, or a previous post...Read to your hearts content.


----------



## Zray Al (Jul 7, 2008)

John

It depends. Two years ago in the first part of October behind the condos on Perdido Key, my son, son-in-law and I caught and released upwards of 100 fish each. Spanish macs, bluefish, ladyfish, a few reds, a few pomps,etc. It was incredible! I lost between 25-30 lures and over 30' of steel leader. The fish were so thick in the surf after bait fish my mono kept getting bitten through so I lost alot of stuff. Haven't seen it like that since or several years before. Last year I primarily caught ladyfish and bluefish although my son took a 24" redfish. (I use lures and flies).

As I've stated in previous posts, fish early (civil twilight), try to fish moving tides, watch for surface action, move around if you have to.

We've gone to Perdido Key in mid September to early October for the past 4 years. Each year has varied as far as the fishing. Last year there was alot of wind coming off the Gulf that I had to contend with. One day was completely unfishable because the wind was so rough. The good news is that we've always caught some species of fish.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Near passes, you can catch 36" to 46" bull reds all night long from late september to december on 16/o circle hooks and a half a mullet, with a sliding egg simker. Just as if you were shark fishing.

If you go to Orange beach, which is accecable without a boat, you can also keep one oversized bull red per angler.

And don't let anybody tell you different, they are not wormy, and they are great blackened, or the thick filets butterflied and stuffed with crab meat stuffing, with butter rubbed on top and then bread crumbs sprinkled, and baked with a nice sheri wine and shallot sause (or something tangy like that.

Good luck!


----------



## JohniusMaximus (Apr 30, 2008)

Good information! Thanks guys.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Deer are startin to bite around Oct. 15 in Alabama. oke


----------



## Zray Al (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice Reds! Hope I can get into something like that in September. I've just never night fished.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Splitine,



We were looking ahead to Archery season this morning, and October 15th falls on a Wednesday this year. You guess the season will start on a Wednesday ? Sometimes the State has moved it backwards or forwards to the nearest Saturday.


----------



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

Are the king macks still around in Oct. around the Pensacola pass?


----------

